# Wild camping spots in Spain



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try this link for wild spots in Spain, Its in Spanish with comments on various wild camping places,suggest you use bable fish.

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

crikey they have loads, looked at the UK and we have 4 

we need more!!!!

Anne


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

We used this website for all our wild spots last year around the Pyrenees. Many were ok but some, used not by campervans/motorhomes, but by climbers arriving in cars, get pretty mucky behind the handy rocks and bushes.


----------

